# Burnham gas boiler heating sometimes doesn't turn on



## yufox (1 mo ago)

My heating system is Burnham low-pressure boiler, model 207NCL - TEI 2. 

The boiler worked fine in Oct, but a few weeks ago when the weather gets colder it stopped turning on. I tried a few things: replace the aquastat relay, reset the thermostat, and drain and refill the water tank. Now the boiler started to work sometimes (the longest time, it was working for 4 hours), but most of the time still did not turn on. I can't figure out how to fix it completely. Does anyone have clue on what should I check next? 

Thank you!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes call a lic’d plumber..


----------



## yufox (1 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> Yes call a lic’d plumber..


Thank you Logtec. I did call one to come, and he said it is the heat exchanger, which takes $1k+ to fix. Also inquire with others, who say if the heat exchanger is broken, it shouldn't turn on at all.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Well then get a few other opinions from other lic’d plumbers.
FYI- this site is for lic’d professionals ONLY.

I know what the prob is, but I didn’t spend the last 25years getting and keeping lic’d, building my business, continuing my education, employing others etc., so give out free advice.
I think it’s safe to assume you don’t do your job for free..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

yufox said:


> Thank you Logtec. I did call one to come, and he said it is the heat exchanger, which takes $1k+ to fix. Also inquire with others, who say if the heat exchanger is broken, it shouldn't turn on at all.


Unless it's broken just enough that some water gets into the firebox and puts out the flame, but when it cools and contracts the crack closes and keeps the water out. Cracks can corrode/get mineral buildup and stop leaking at times.

If you really doubt that plumber's judgement and don't want to risk it with just any strange plumber, call Burnham and see if they have an authorized service rep in the area.


----------



## yufox (1 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> Well then get a few other opinions from other lic’d plumbers.
> FYI- this site is for lic’d professionals ONLY.
> 
> I know what the prob is, but I didn’t spend the last 25years getting and keeping lic’d, building my business, continuing my education, employing others etc., so give out free advice.
> I think it’s safe to assume you don’t do your job for free..


Thanks, sorry didn't realize it is for professionals only. I was just not sure if I should go forward with the $1k to fix it, so trying to get directions from experts and found this forum, also did not mean to ask you to fix the boiler for free. I will call other companies. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## yufox (1 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Unless it's broken just enough that some water gets into the firebox and puts out the flame, but when it cools and contracts the crack closes and keeps the water out. Cracks can corrode/get mineral buildup and stop leaking at times.
> 
> If you really doubt that plumber's judgement and don't want to risk it with just any strange plumber, call Burnham and see if they have an authorized service rep in the area.


Thank you skoronesa for your kind suggestion, I will take your advice and try Burnham.


----------

